# brute force riding wheelies



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

riding wheelies on my brute


----------



## Erik (Feb 13, 2011)

cool are you in low or high gear mine wont always do that but i have only tryed in high


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

im in high, will yours not do it from spinning or not enough power? if its from not enough power somethings wrong.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

**** sweet lookin brute man slip on hmf or full exhaust???


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice man, love wheelies


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

ruffin outlaw said:


> **** sweet lookin brute man slip on hmf or full exhaust???


Thanks man! it a slip on


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what's a wheelie?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

man i wish we didn't have so much snow so i could go for a ride. I wanna do some wheelies.:grumpy:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks p425, skid I know how you feel our snow just melted a couple weeks ago we had about 8in


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya i can't wait for ours to melt, another couple months.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Same here in Maine still to much snow....


----------

